# Wooden camera tripod



## PopsHuckster (Dec 27, 2009)

Along with my woodworking hobby and old cars, I'm into digital photography (I should just say photography because I'll never get rid of my film camera). I've had all kinds of equipment but really want and old wooden style tripod. I don't want t buy one…I want to make one. Anybody have plans for such a project?


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

Search eBay for Zone VI Tripod - They made really nice wooden tripods it two sizes. It might give you some ideas.

Jim


----------



## PopsHuckster (Dec 27, 2009)

Did a general search for Zone VI equipment and found a bunch of good pics also. Also put a bid on a bogen head to add to it once it's done too. Finished a bookcase today and project list is caught up. So bench is free for a change to do a project for me. I'll sit down at the drafting table tomorrow and see what I can come up with. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

here is a link to some homemade tripods

http://woodgears.ca/tripod/index.html

Dennis


----------



## PopsHuckster (Dec 27, 2009)

I found a site with the style I was thinkg about from the beginning. There'so plans or instructions but I've already got it down on paper and started to make a prototype leg to work with. I'll work out the bugs before i start using the good wood for the final. Here's the site with the original tripod.
http://www.skgrimes.com/tpod/index.htm

I won't be doing the wood base this time. That willbe another project. I just want to make a set of wooden legs for the existing pod I already have to start.


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

Please see my Photos in Lumberjock in FLICKR, might give you ideas


----------



## PopsHuckster (Dec 27, 2009)

Mac…not sure what you mean?


----------



## PopsHuckster (Dec 27, 2009)

Gerard…never mind…figured it out.


----------



## PopsHuckster (Dec 27, 2009)

Gerard…never mind…figured it out. Macpod…neat idea.


----------



## PopsHuckster (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's what I've gotten done inthe last couple days. Got a short day in today because of neck spur giving me fits, but got a lot accomplished.

http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm149/PopsShop/Tripod%20project/

The inside angles of 15 degrees was a just a 'that looks right' decision. It works well with the slide piece I cut to make the inside sliding sections I'll piece together in the future. May again to morrow if the night goes well. Have ice can sleep…..


----------



## PopsHuckster (Dec 27, 2009)

OK…Thanks for all the suggestions and sites to visit for ideas. I'm about 90% done with the prototype leg. It looks and works fine. I need to add a rubber foot to the bottom section and then look at the possibility of turning a top to put the legs on instead of adding them to my existing tripod top. Right now though, I'm going to make 2 more legs and add them to my existing while i design a top.
Gere's the finished leg (except for the foot and urethane/spar).







http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm149/PopsShop/Tripod%20project/leg90percentfinished-small.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## PopsHuckster (Dec 27, 2009)

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm149/PopsShop/Tripod%20project/leg90percentfinished-small.jpg

Shortcut.copied wrong…Sorry.


----------



## PopsHuckster (Dec 27, 2009)

OK..finished the last leg today and put them all onthe old tripod tonight. Going to try to 'field' test it this weekend.

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm149/PopsShop/Tripod%20project/Completedlegsmountedontripodhead-sm.jpg


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

looks great enjoy your new tripod
and have fun with it in the weekend

Dennis


----------



## PopsHuckster (Dec 27, 2009)

Did the field trial. The legs actually work better than I thought they wood (get it wood = would)...I know…lame. I won't give up my day job for comedy… oh heck, that's right…I'm retired. Anyway..the only concern I had was at times because the tightening rod (1/8" brass to cam) would lift up from the cam a little when the leg was tightened down. I kinda expected this because the tightening rods had to be done as two separate pieces in each leg. I tried making it a solid piece going the whole way through the cam but the brass was so brittle it broke evey time I tried to bend it while it was through the cam. If I would have used steel rod instead of brass it would have worked fine but I went for the look of brass and the fact it would wear better in the atmosphere than steel would…plus I didn'thave to paint the brass. All-in-all I'm happy with the project. Now I've set the dimensions to Adobe Illustrator as a .pdf file and am working on importing some instructions and photos to the same file so you can all try your hand if you want. Probably in a couple days I'll upload it to the site so you can download it if you want.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Great to hear it worked aut for you congrat´s

Dennis


----------

